# Old Manor Remains near Grantham, Lincs March 2018



## HughieD (Mar 18, 2018)

*1. The History*
The history of the place is on my previous report HERE.

*2. The Explore*
Revisit is better than no visit so popped by this place again. It's a superb little gem. This time it was cold and there was snow on the ground so it have a much colder feel to the place. It was also late in the day so the light was also a bit in short supply. Got a decent enough set to merit another report. 

*3. The Pictures*

On with the pictures. The first thing you come to is this superb and rather odd statue:


img5764 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And on to the main part of the explore:


img5766 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Note the butler's call bell on the left of the wall:


img5769 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5771 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5772 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Door to the main coach entrance:


img5773 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Seen better days has this roof:


img5774 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5775bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5777 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This wing is in reasonable condition:


img5780 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Compared to the one opposite:


img5781 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5782bw by HughieDW, on Flickr

It's a lot less over-grown in winter:


img5784 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5785bw by HughieDW, on Flickr

Back inside and an old sink:


img5790 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5791 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5797 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The roof to this corner room has totally gone:


img5800 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And back to that unwanted modern-art sculpture:


img5803 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5805bw by HughieDW, on Flickr

A truly enchanting little place:


img5806 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5808 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Bye bye magical little place:


img5810 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## tarkovsky (Mar 18, 2018)

Extra nice int snow!


----------



## HughieD (Mar 18, 2018)

tarkovsky said:


> Extra nice int snow!



Plus all the mud had frozen too!


----------



## krela (Mar 18, 2018)

Some lovely photos there Hughie, thanks.


----------



## smiler (Mar 18, 2018)

Lovely set of pics Hughie, the one you choose end with is a beaut, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Mar 18, 2018)

smiler said:


> Lovely set of pics Hughie, the one you choose end with is a beaut, Thanks



Cheers Smiler - was an afterthought and I took it as I was walking way!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 18, 2018)

Very nice set Hughie, once again! Shame the inevitable is happening as nature takes its course. This place was really striking in my younger days. Your 'odd' statue is a rendition in stone of a very early 'fable', which at the moment unfortunately, I cannot dig up the reference to. The lead lined wooden sink was a common sight in stable tack rooms of this period - save the risk of damaging a porcelain sink when metal tack, such as bridle bits etc, were being cleaned. And as Smiler stated, that last shot - fab; but as you will have probably already found, those 'after thoughts' can sometimes be stunning. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 18, 2018)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Very nice set Hughie, once again! Shame the inevitable is happening as nature takes its course. This place was really striking in my younger days. Your 'odd' statue is a rendition in stone of a very early 'fable', which at the moment unfortunately, I cannot dig up the reference to. The lead lined wooden sink was a common sight in stable tack rooms of this period - save the risk of damaging a porcelain sink when metal tack, such as bridle bits etc, were being cleaned. And as Smiler stated, that last shot - fab; but as you will have probably already found, those 'after thoughts' can sometimes be stunning. Thanks for the memories.



And thank you for that really interesting insight Dirus. Not much info about this place on the web. Ironic it burnt down, was rebuilt then forcefully destroyed. A real loss.


----------



## Catweazle64 (Mar 19, 2018)

Some great old architectural detail there. Very nice.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 19, 2018)

Nice retake of this place mate.looks nice in the snow.its such a beautiful little place


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 19, 2018)

Yes I agree HD that is the most bazaar statue!! It has a lizard on it so I'm liking that


----------



## HughieD (Mar 19, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Yes I agree HD that is the most bazaar statue!! It has a lizard on it so I'm liking that



Hope no one half inches it!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 20, 2018)

The statue looks too ugly, heavy and bizarre to half-inch.


----------

